# Coral Gathering



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

I am curious if I can use coral I find washed up on the beach in my reef aquarium (cycling) without doing anything special? The coral in question came from a beach in Hawaii. Also, are shells and sand dollars ok to add?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"dead" coral is fine to put in your tank while cycling... these are usually called coral skeletons... shells are fine... and I would imagine sand dollars are too.


----------

